# Maxxis Maxxlite 310



## Mr. Ghostface (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Hat wer erfahrung mit dem Maxxlite 310.

Will ihn hauptsächlich in der Stadt fahren..

Meine Frage ist ob der Maxxlite 330 eventuell bischen bessere Panneneigenschaft hat oder der sich vom 310 da nicht unterscheidet?


Positive oder negative erfahrung mit dem Mantel??

MFG


----------



## Focusbiker90 (8. Dezember 2006)

Für die Stadt so einen sau teuren Schlappen? 
Kauf dir lieber nen Big Apple oder sowas...



Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Ghostface (8. Dezember 2006)

WAAASS??

Ich dachte ich bin hier im Leichtbau Forum??  Ein Big Appel wiegt bei 2.0 x 26" 790g!!!

Und der Maxxis kost  doch blos 65  oder so das Stück...


----------



## Wave (8. Dezember 2006)

also ich kenne wenige reifen die teurer sind!


----------



## Mr. Ghostface (8. Dezember 2006)

Naja, teuer hin teuer her!

Wollt ja wissen ob ihn jemand fährt oder gefahren ist...

Und wie er damit zufrieden ist??


----------



## Wave (8. Dezember 2006)

straße weiss ich nicht...wald vergiss es! ein kollege von mir hat die teile nach 5 pannen innerhalb 14 tagen fluchend in die mülltonne geschmissen


----------



## Mr. Ghostface (8. Dezember 2006)

hmm... stimmt schon,  Pannenschutz im Gelände is glaub ich fürn Arsch..

Aber leicht sind se halt...   Ich meint halt wegen der Rotierenden Masse.. Das is ja das was wichtig is...


----------



## _stalker_ (8. Dezember 2006)

Nur Stadt? Fahr Conti Sport Contact oder Grand Prix!
Ansonsten hau dir auf jeden Fall Latexschläuche in den Maxxlite dann sollte der auch so halbwegs halten...


----------



## karstb (8. Dezember 2006)

Wie wäre es mit Grand Prix 26x1? Gut 200g in der Drahtversion. Und billig. Und leichtere Schläuche möglich.
Aber Leichtbau in der Stadt? Ich könnte mir ein fettes Grinsen nicht verkneifen, wenn ich jemanden mit dem Material erblicke, der nach jeder Scherbe erstmal einen neuen 95g Schlauch einzieht, der dann wieder nur ein paar Meter hält.


----------



## xcbiker88 (8. Dezember 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Nur Stadt? Fahr Conti Sport Contact oder Grand Prix!
> Ansonsten hau dir auf jeden Fall Latexschläuche in den Maxxlite dann sollte der auch so halbwegs halten...



Ich fahr die maxlite wenn auch nur mit latexschläuchen !


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. Dezember 2006)

In der Stadt würde ich zum Racing Ralph 2.1 oder Nobby Nic 1.8 raten, die gehen beide mit Schwalbe SV14a (der mit 95g angegeben ist und mit rund 105g aus der Packung schlüpgt).
Ein Fast Fred geht auch dauerhaft mit schwereren 150g Schläuchen, dann ist aber der Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber einem Nobby Nic 1.8 fast dahin.
Mit Latex-Schläuchen ist er Pannenmäßig gesehen auch unauffällig, ist dann aber nichts für das Zweitrad, da man häufig nachpumpen muss, so einmal die Woche wohl.
Im Wald hält ein Fast Fred (a.k.a. Leichtbaureifen) mehr aus als im Stadtverkehr (wo doch des öfteren mal Glassplitter liegen) und da hatte ich bisher nicht mehr Pannen als mit den "schwereren" Nobby Nic oder Racing Ralph.
Vom Stelvio für das MTB halte ich nichts, ist auch nicht schneller als die anderen oben angeführten Reifen aber holperiger - und man kann nicht einfach mal so einen Abstecher in das Gelände machen, da muss man vorher umbauen.
So, das Ganze musst du nun nur noch auf deine Reifenmarke ummünzen und die Reifentypen ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcbiker88 (8. Dezember 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> In der Stadt würde ich zum Racing Ralph 2.1 oder Nobby Nic 1.8 raten, die gehen beide mit Schwalbe SV14a (der mit 95g angegeben ist und mit rund 105g aus der Packung schlüpgt).
> Ein Fast Fred geht auch dauerhaft mit schwereren 150g Schläuchen, dann ist aber der Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber einem Nobby Nic 1.8 fast dahin.
> Mit Latex-Schläuchen ist er Pannenmäßig gesehen auch unauffällig, ist dann aber nichts für das Zweitrad, da man häufig nachpumpen muss, so einmal die Woche wohl.
> Im Wald hält ein Fast Fred (a.k.a. Leichtbaureifen) mehr aus als im Stadtverkehr (wo doch des öfteren mal Glassplitter liegen) und da hatte ich bisher nicht mehr Pannen als mit den "schwereren" Nobby Nic oder Racing Ralph.
> ...



Stollenreifen alla Nobby Nic für die stadt  
Wo brauchstn sowas ? Rennradreifen in 26" find ich ja auch blöd weil man über ne treppe halt oft ne menge abkürtzen kann ! Maxlite ist vielleicht nicht optimal aber sowas in der richtung nur pannensicher ist imho doch ideal !


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. Dezember 2006)

Der Nobby Nic in 1.8 rollt vom Tacho her nicht schlechter als der Fast Fred 2.0 und die Ministöllchen sind ja auch kaum der Rede wert.


----------



## hain.guenther (10. Dezember 2006)

kauf dir doch einen Tubeless Kit von FRM(Testsieger) oder Eclipse(baugleich mit DT swiss) und du hast Pannensicherheit und die leichteste Reifen- Felgenkombination die es zur Zeit gibt


----------



## georgyj (10. Dezember 2006)

Îch fahre seit ein paar Monaten den flyweight in der Stadt und jedem Gelände. Vorne 2.2, hinten knapp 3 Bar, 95g Leichtschlauch, ca. 50g Dichtmittel hinein und Ruhe ist. Leicht, erstaunlich viel Grip unter trockenen und leicht feuchten Bedingungen und (bis jetzt) keine Pannen.


----------



## Mr. Ghostface (10. Dezember 2006)

@georgyj: Welchen Flyweigt fährst du   330 oder 310?


----------



## Boc-M (26. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht interessiert das noch jemand:

Maxxlite 310 sind extrem leichte und schnelle Reifen, die ich für Strassentraining mit dem MTB benutze (ich habe eben kein Rennrad).  Mit Latex-Schläuchen bin ich pannenlos mehrere Tausend km gefahren. Vor zwei Wochen ist mein Hinterreifen nach vielen Kilometer endgültig kaputtgegangen, so dass ich seitdem meine Standardstrecken mehrmals mit Conti Race King Supersonic (auch sehr schnelle XC-Reifen) gefahren bin. Ich finde erstaunlich, dass sich meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit schlagartig um einen guten km/h reduziert hat (z.B. von 30 auf 29km/h). Also Maxxlite rollt wirklich super - ich schätze, man ist 2-3 km/h schneller als mit klassischen MTB-Reifen.


Aber der große Nachteil: wenn es nass wird, ist die Traktion wirklich mies. Und nach mehreren Stürzen, habe ich endgültig entschieden nie mehr mit Maxxlite im Wald zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (28. Februar 2014)

Wave schrieb:


> also ich kenne wenige reifen die teurer sind!



ein hankook s1 evo in 225/40 R18 kostet nur 30 euro mehr ...


----------

